# [EMERGE] Yelp ne compile pas (resolu)

## Picani

Bonjour à tous.

Durant l'installation de GNOME-2.30.1, la compilation de yelp crashe tjrs au même endroit :

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../src -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Yelp\" -DPREFIX=\""/usr"\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\""/etc"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DLIBDIR=\""/usr/lib64"\" -DIMAGEDIR=\""/usr/share/images/yelp"\" -DSERVERDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DBINDIR=\""/usr/bin"\" -DSHAREDIR=\""/usr/share/yelp"\" -DMOZILLA_HOME=\""\"" -DGDU_ICON_PATH=\"/usr/share/gnome-doc-utils/icons\"  -DXPCOM_GLUE -fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2   -DXPCOM_GLUE -fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2   -DXPCOM_GLUE -fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2   -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/. -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/commandhandler -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/content -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/docshell -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/dom -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/fastfind -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/find -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/gtkembedmoz -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/gfx -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/layout -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/necko -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/pref -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/string -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/uriloader -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/webbrwsr -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/webshell -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/unstable/widget -DEGG_SM_CLIENT_BACKEND_XSMP  -pthread -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-unix-print-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/rarian -I/usr/include/nspr    -Wall -Wno-uninitialized -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare    -O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -MT yelp-yelp-document.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/yelp-yelp-document.Tpo -c -o yelp-yelp-document.o `test -f 'yelp-document.c' || echo './'`yelp-document.c

In file included from yelp-gecko-utils.cpp:41:

yelp-gecko-services.h:43: erreur: expected class-name before ‘,’ token

yelp-gecko-services.h:44: erreur: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.h:47: erreur: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘NS_DECL_NSIPRINTINGPROMPTSERVICE’ with no type

yelp-gecko-services.h:48: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘virtual’

yelp-gecko-services.h:49: erreur: ‘NS_DECL_NSIPRINTPROGRESSPARAMS’ does not name a type

yelp-gecko-services.h:64: erreur: ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ has not been declared

yelp-gecko-services.h:71: erreur: ‘nsIPrintSettings’ has not been declared

yelp-gecko-services.h:75: erreur: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ with no type

yelp-gecko-services.h:75: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘*’ token

Yelper.cpp:48:32: erreur: nsIWebBrowserPrint.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

make[3]: *** [yelp-yelp-html.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: *** [yelp-yelp-gecko-utils.o] Erreur 1

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de Yelper.cpp:61:

yelp-gecko-services.h:24:38: erreur: nsIPrintingPromptService.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

yelp-gecko-services.h:25:36: erreur: nsIPrintProgressParams.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

mv -f .deps/yelp-yelp-page.Tpo .deps/yelp-yelp-page.Po

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de yelp-gecko-services.cpp:46:

yelp-gecko-services.h:24:38: erreur: nsIPrintingPromptService.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

yelp-gecko-services.h:25:36: erreur: nsIPrintProgressParams.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

mv -f .deps/yelp-yelp-window.Tpo .deps/yelp-yelp-window.Po

In file included from Yelper.cpp:61:

yelp-gecko-services.h:43: erreur: expected class-name before ‘,’ token

yelp-gecko-services.h:44: erreur: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.h:47: erreur: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘NS_DECL_NSIPRINTINGPROMPTSERVICE’ with no type

yelp-gecko-services.h:48: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘virtual’

yelp-gecko-services.h:49: erreur: ‘NS_DECL_NSIPRINTPROGRESSPARAMS’ does not name a type

mv -f .deps/yelp-yelp-transform.Tpo .deps/yelp-yelp-transform.Po

yelp-gecko-services.h:64: erreur: ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ has not been declared

yelp-gecko-services.h:75: erreur: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ with no type

yelp-gecko-services.h:75: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘*’ token

Yelper.cpp: In member function ‘nsresult Yelper::Print(YelpPrintInfo*, PRBool, int*)’:

Yelper.cpp:292: erreur: ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ was not declared in this scope

Yelper.cpp:292: erreur: patron de l'argument 1 est invalide

Yelper.cpp:292: erreur: invalid type in declaration before ‘(’ token

Yelper.cpp:292: erreur: cannot convert ‘const nsGetInterface’ to ‘int’ in initialization

Yelper.cpp:297: erreur: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

Yelper.cpp:304: erreur: invalid conversion from ‘int’ to ‘int*’

Yelper.cpp:304: erreur:   initializing argument 2 of ‘PrintListener::PrintListener(YelpPrintInfo*, int*)’

Yelper.cpp:307: erreur: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

Yelper.cpp:309: erreur: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

Yelper.cpp:310: erreur: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

Yelper.cpp: In member function ‘nsresult Yelper::PrintPreviewNavigate(int)’:

Yelper.cpp:320: erreur: ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ was not declared in this scope

Yelper.cpp:320: erreur: patron de l'argument 1 est invalide

Yelper.cpp:320: erreur: invalid type in declaration before ‘(’ token

Yelper.cpp:320: erreur: cannot convert ‘const nsGetInterface’ to ‘int’ in initialization

Yelper.cpp:323: erreur: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

Yelper.cpp: In member function ‘nsresult Yelper::PrintPreviewEnd()’:

Yelper.cpp:330: erreur: ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ was not declared in this scope

Yelper.cpp:330: erreur: patron de l'argument 1 est invalide

Yelper.cpp:330: erreur: invalid type in declaration before ‘(’ token

Yelper.cpp:330: erreur: cannot convert ‘const nsGetInterface’ to ‘int’ in initialization

Yelper.cpp:333: erreur: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

make[3]: *** [yelp-Yelper.o] Erreur 1

mv -f .deps/yelp-yelp-document.Tpo .deps/yelp-yelp-document.Po

mv -f .deps/yelp-yelp-bookmarks.Tpo .deps/yelp-yelp-bookmarks.Po

In file included from yelp-gecko-services.cpp:46:

yelp-gecko-services.h:43: erreur: expected class-name before ‘,’ token

yelp-gecko-services.h:44: erreur: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.h:47: erreur: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘NS_DECL_NSIPRINTINGPROMPTSERVICE’ with no type

yelp-gecko-services.h:48: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘virtual’

yelp-gecko-services.h:49: erreur: ‘NS_DECL_NSIPRINTPROGRESSPARAMS’ does not name a type

yelp-gecko-services.h:64: erreur: ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ has not been declared

yelp-gecko-services.h:75: erreur: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘nsIWebBrowserPrint’ with no type

yelp-gecko-services.h:75: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘*’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp: In member function ‘virtual nsresult GPrintingPromptService::QueryInterface(const nsIID&, void**)’:

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: ‘nsIPrintingPromptService’ has not been declared

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected primary-expression before ‘int’

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected ‘}’ before ‘int’

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected ‘}’ before ‘int’

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected ‘,’ or ‘;’ before ‘int’

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: attention : « return » manquant dans une fonction devant retourner une valeur

yelp-gecko-services.cpp: At global scope:

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: mixing declarations and function-definitions is forbidden

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘,’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘,’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘,’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected unqualified-id before ‘{’ token

yelp-gecko-services.cpp:49: erreur: expected declaration before ‘}’ token

make[3]: *** [yelp-yelp-gecko-services.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1/work/yelp-2.30.1/src »

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1/work/yelp-2.30.1/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1/work/yelp-2.30.1 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3181:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2515:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1/work/yelp-2.30.1'

```

J'ai télécharger moi même les sources sur les ftp de GNOME, mais le résultat est le même.

Mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Aug 2010 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt css cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Le USE cups est désactiver dans make.conf, aucune applis ne l'a.

Est-ce un bug connu ou ai-je juste oublié de faire qqch ?Last edited by Picani on Sun Aug 22, 2010 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

bug #332941

topic #838985

Apparemment xulrunner doit être compilé avec +cups pour que yelp compile.

----------

## Picani

Aaah fait chi** !

Bon tant pis alors, on va mettre le support CUPS ...

Et merci.

Edit : En effet, yelp s'est bien compilé cette fois.

----------

